# Crate escape



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Went to Work for some ot. Came home to find the pup out of his crate. 

Roaming the home. No cat turds were laying around. No chew marks on anything. Just his bone and a dry water bowl. 

So how do I go about leaving him out and about while gone or asleep?

I'd like him to be free as we have a lot of expensive electronics, guns, and keys to my other two newer trucks.. So of course if someone broke in he'd be our line of defense. 

Also when out of town, like to have him free to protect the girl (he already does a great job!). 

So any tips on how to go about this training from this point on??


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

how old is he?


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

8 months.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he may very well be old enough to behave on his own then. I've been told numerous times if they escape their crate and dont cause any damage they're probably old enough to be reliable and non desctructive. Really you have to test it and find out. Shasta is 6 months old and has killed my favorite pair of shoes when i accidentally left her out (she hasnt figured out escape yet) so she isnt reliable. She brought me my daughters shoe earlier too so no freedom for her yet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Keep garbage in a place where he cannot get to it. Counter surfing, all yummie stuff put away. Guns should be in a safe regardless(or at least hidden away) 
I gave Karlo freedom at 8 mos, he had never destroyed anything and housetrained easily as a pup, and we did short sessions in the beginning. I have three that are not crated, and they don't get into things. Be prepared and don't go nuts if the pup does destroy something, hopefully he won't get into harm.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with the short sessions at first and then build up. I was certain that Layla was just about ready to be left alone in the house when she became "devil doggy" all of a sudden.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank. You very much all!

I thought about the short sessions. Maybe when we go shopping or to grab dinner would be a good start point. 

Also FYI most my guns are in safes. I do have a few pistols hidden in places but no one ever find em without a knife or a smart head.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Leave him with something really great to chew on or play with, too, before you leave. I think he'll be okay, considering he didn't do anything.

Remi is only 10 weeks and last week he escaped from his crate while I was gone for 4 hours, because I forgot to put the stupid long pole in the back on one side, like an idiot, lol. I was expecting the worst - but to my surprise, he hadn't chewed or destroyed anything, and had no accidents - he peed like a racehorse when I took him outside, so I know he held it! I still crate him, obviously, he's just a baby. But if your guy is 8 months and behaved, I think you can start slow and it'll be okay.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Walmart sells these hip bones for $3 a piece. They last him about a week chewing on. Loves them


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

I would suggest letting him sleep in your room out of the crate first...I let Matty 9 months sleep in our room...all went well so we let her have the full house...she chewed up a blanket ...so now she just sleeps in our room...we will try again later


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Hunter is 8 months, 3 weeks. Yesterday, he did fantastic out by himeself all day. Today, My wife went down stairs to fold laundry, came up 10 mins later, Hunter had chewed a couple of kids toys and a pair of shoes.. not ready here yet...


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

We tried leyting him sleep in our room. He just played with the cats an kept walking around. 

However if im up till 3 am playing my game or on the ipad on the couch, he will slepp an snor all night. Even if i sleep on the couch he does well. But bedroom he wont sleep, just roam the home an play


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

WHOA Remi is the same way, I thought it was just me but maybe it's a weird thing some of them do. After 7 when he wakes up, he's rearin' to go but I'm NOT, so I wear him out for an hour or two and then when he's tired, we go back to bed. BUT, he whines and scratches and paws at the door all upset. If I take him back downstairs, he goes into his living room corner and falls asleep! He will sleep fine in my bed in my room at night, but during the day, it's downstairs only. It's so weird!


----------

